
What Happens When Your Virtual Home Gets a Virus? [fiction] - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/what-happens-when-your-smart-home-gets-a-virus-b03b5ce4709a#.epkvbgf83
======
yial
I don't have what I would qualify as an insightful comment. reading through
this- it makes me feel incredibly uncomfortable. It also reminds me of talking
with a professor during my undergrad, he talked about how during a rough spot
in his marriage he had an everquest addiction, his belief was that when you
look for an outlet online, or try to live in a virtual world, it is that you
are trying to fill a void inside of yourself.

From the aspect of literature, shouldn't good literature make you feel
something? Even if that something is an uncomfortable sadness.

